# Fruit Packs Values



## hounddawg (May 2, 2020)

ok first off most of my questions cause comotian, that is not my intent,
i see fruit pack,s seem to be very popular,,,, i've been on here since 2014, but learned from the old timers clean back into my early teens, 59 now,, hence my unorthodox style,
i see many winemakers both traditional and country wines, f-pac's to me are for ease of use, i have never made or used one, each and every country wine i make i put my fruits or berries straight into my must, i stir using a dewalt 18 volt cordless and a food grade mixer that kraft industries use in their plants, i stir each and every day, so by the time i start my rack from ferment barrel to carboy my must is in a fine mush state,,, and yes tons of work separating my wine for my cake, now this is just my opinion only, but i believe doing it my old timers hill folks ways, i believe it gives me a richer color, aroma, and flavor, again 5 times the work but the entire thing about wine is to strive for your best,, yes?,, and even though i will not change my ways, i am always willing to learn your ways, your styles, your train of thought, so any feedback good, bad, nutreruail is very welcome by me, yes i am set in my ways, but i believe a closed mind is mush, i wish to learn, over thousands of years there has been more ways and styles than can be counted,
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (May 2, 2020)

Well @hounddawg , it’s certain that you’ve been able to learn and adopt at least a few new ways, after all, I’m sure the old timers who taught you back in the day weren’t using 18V Cordless Dewalt Drills to stir their must, they were probably using young hounddawgs, I’d suspect................ LOL!! 
Having made fpacks, I too prefer the fruit flavor from the fermented fresh fruit over the cooked fruit, but that’s just me.....


----------



## hounddawg (May 2, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Well @hounddawg , it’s certain that you’ve been able to learn and adopt at least a few new ways, after all, I’m sure the old timers who taught you back in the day weren’t using 18V Cordless Dewalt Drills to stir their must, they were probably using young hounddawgs, I’d suspect................ LOL!!
> Having made fpacks, I too prefer the fruit flavor from the fermented fresh fruit over the cooked fruit, but that’s just me.....


yup; back then you had a short cut garden hose to rack with, and yes sir ,i've tried hard to get the work outta wine making,,, lol


----------



## Rice_Guy (May 2, 2020)

If the method works then do it. ,, wine is a preservative system. The fruit pulp is edible and when we get down to it, it’s only a cosmetic issue. I try to produce perfectly clear for contest samples, but if it isn’t for contest why bother?

We in this culture are used to tossing bruised apples, bread with mold, left overs that are a week old, two year old instant rice that never got sold (the only issue is our packaging fades under fluorescent lights). Our average is 17% of income gets spent on food, Europe is about 25%, some African countries are 50%. Industry in the states is selling convenience today, we recognize that we won’t sell more food calories so we sell more packaging.
I am the child of someone who lived through the depression so I have screwy food values (at least to my wife who thinks cooking is reheating something formulated in a factory)


----------



## hounddawg (May 2, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> If the method works then do it. ,, wine is a preservative system. The fruit pulp is edible and when we get down to it, it’s only a cosmetic issue. I try to produce perfectly clear for contest samples, but if it isn’t for contest why bother?
> 
> We in this culture are used to tossing bruised apples, bread with mold, left overs that are a week old, two year old instant rice that never got sold (the only issue is our packaging fades under fluorescent lights). Our average is 17% of income gets spent on food, Europe is about 25%, some African countries are 50%. Industry in the states is selling convenience today, we recognize that we won’t sell more food calories so we sell more packaging.
> I am the child of someone who lived through the depression so I have screwy food values (at least to my wife who thinks cooking is reheating something formulated in a factory)


yup, my dad was born in a barn with snow blowing through the cracks of the barn walls, in january, i raise a garden, my beef, my pork, eggs, but i'm twisted, i give my cake to the chickens, it messes with egg production, but gawd to watch a hen fly up and hit the roost pole head first just kills me,.,,,, um i didn't tell that out loud did i ?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 3, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> If the method works then do it. ,, wine is a preservative system. The fruit pulp is edible and when we get down to it, it’s only a cosmetic issue. I try to produce perfectly clear for contest samples, but if it isn’t for contest why bother?
> 
> We in this culture are used to tossing bruised apples, bread with mold, left overs that are a week old, two year old instant rice that never got sold (the only issue is our packaging fades under fluorescent lights). Our average is 17% of income gets spent on food, Europe is about 25%, some African countries are 75%. Industry in the states is selling convenience today, we recognize that we won’t sell more food calories so we sell more packaging.
> I am the child of someone who lived through the depression so I have screwy food values (at least to my wife who thinks cooking is reheating something formulated in a factory)


i do hate to admit that i want my wine polished as clean as the come, after some reflection it must be ego on my part, 
Dawg


----------



## 1d10t (May 3, 2020)

We all evolve a system that works for us. If it suits your taste then it is right for you. By all means try new things that you think might improve on your method.


----------



## hounddawg (May 3, 2020)

1d10t said:


> We all evolve a system that works for us. If it suits your taste then it is right for you. By all means try new things that you think might improve on your method.


i have my set ways kinda,, lol,,, but in everything if your not learning you're wasting your mind, and yes i have evolved in many ways, but first besides my wines, i am addicted to trying new things, oh i have my fav's, but well a empty carboy is a sin,, lol, and i am very interested in how others go about their craft, everybody has their own quirks,,own methoulds, own reasoning, so my point is that i am not looking to improve my style, i'm very happy with what i make for myself,,, , but i like knowing how and why of others, and i have about 10 wines i make my way, but at least once a year i like to splice others ways and types together and make a surprise carboy, just for shits and grins, i at no point ever claimed to be right in the head, my only goal in life is to live it learning,,,
Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (May 3, 2020)

like the comment about folks tossing bruised apples. When we get apples from out trees, NOBODY would put them in a fruit bowl on their table for display. I don't use bug sprays and have had no success with keeping away birds and even the #@&*@# Squirrels. So - they aren't pretty - but I usually get enough to make some decent apple wine and cider and a few for the wife and I to eat. Sadly, the squirrel population is going to be less this year as I have now adopted a shoot-on-site approach regardless of where ever I spot them on the place. (Sorry animal lovers - they stripped my trees last year and we got maybe a couple of dozen apples from 3 trees that were loaded before we went on vacation for 10 days.


----------



## robert81650 (May 3, 2020)

You said it good..............................


----------



## Johnd (May 3, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i do hate to admit that i want my wine polished as clean as the come, after some reflection it must be ego on my part,
> Dawg



For me, it’s perfect clarity is beautiful, artistic, and pays homage to dedication and devotion of all of the great winemakers who’ve come and gone. To produce and bottle a cloudy wine, for me, would be failure.


----------



## hounddawg (May 3, 2020)

dead on right Johnd


----------



## BernardSmith (May 3, 2020)

The best wine you make is the wine that you and everyone you share it with enjoys. We are not making wines for some unknown customers whose tastes tomorrow are unknowable today. We are essentially making wine for ourselves. And we know what we like and we know what we are trying to achieve.


----------



## hounddawg (May 3, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> The best wine you make is the wine that you and everyone you share it with enjoys. We are not making wines for some unknown customers whose tastes tomorrow are unknowable today. We are essentially making wine for ourselves. And we know what we like and we know what we are trying to achieve.


wiser words have I never heard, your articulation is dead on right,


----------



## hounddawg (May 3, 2020)

Scooter68 said:


> like the comment about folks tossing bruised apples. When we get apples from out trees, NOBODY would put them in a fruit bowl on their table for display. I don't use bug sprays and have had no success with keeping away birds and even the #@&*@# Squirrels. So - they aren't pretty - but I usually get enough to make some decent apple wine and cider and a few for the wife and I to eat. Sadly, the squirrel population is going to be less this year as I have now adopted a shoot-on-site approach regardless of where ever I spot them on the place. (Sorry animal lovers - they stripped my trees last year and we got maybe a couple of dozen apples from 3 trees that were loaded before we went on vacation for 10 days.


scooter68 how do you really feel about them bushy tailed rats hum,,, lol ,, sorry i just could not resist, them little satanic Devils tear me up on my pear tree and my pecan tree,,,, if iI HAD claymores they'd be hanging all over my trees,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (May 4, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> ,,, but in everything if your not learning you're wasting your mind, and yes i have evolved in many ways, but first besides my wines, i am addicted to trying new things, . . . but i like knowing how and why of others, . . .


* OK back to post no 1:
most fruit runs through the freezer, it is either pressed and juice is fermented or it goes to the primary and sits five days with periodic stirring. The reason for freezing is 1) I am collecting produce and buying time for when it is convenient, 2) freezing breaks cell walls and helps with juice release, 3) heat solubilizes pectin, I am trying to minimize the level of pectin I have to deal with, 4) making fruit wines I am looking for a trait in one crop to blend with another crop as elderberry (mid summer) gets mixed with Concord grape (fall), 5) in the food plant roughly half the ingredients were purchased as 40 pound or 50 pound frozen boxes so I am used to it. ,,,, The reason for pressing: I have a home built press and I can be lazy, mom was more active hanging a bag of pulp off the kitchen cabinet and squeezing by hand into a crockery bowl ,,,,, memories there

I would not break the pulp down since I like fairly clear wine, however some things like watermelon just drop out so the only impact is blinding the nylon filter bag which makes it harder to get the juice/wine separated. Paper filters blind faster than the nylon bag. ,,, (also like to build toys so I ought to use them)

Did I just say most things get a filtering treatment? Yup.


----------



## hounddawg (May 4, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> * OK back to post no 1:
> most fruit runs through the freezer, it is either pressed and juice is fermented or it goes to the primary and sits five days with periodic stirring. The reason for freezing is 1) I am collecting produce and buying time for when it is convenient, 2) freezing breaks cell walls and helps with juice release, 3) heat solubilizes pectin, I am trying to minimize the level of pectin I have to deal with, 4) making fruit wines I am looking for a trait in one crop to blend with another crop as elderberry (mid summer) gets mixed with Concord grape (fall), 5) in the food plant roughly half the ingredients were purchased as 40 pound or 50 pound frozen boxes so I am used to it. ,,,, The reason for pressing: I have a home built press and I can be lazy, mom was more active hanging a bag of pulp off the kitchen cabinet and squeezing by hand into a crockery bowl ,,,,, memories there
> 
> I would not break the pulp down since I like fairly clear wine, however some things like watermelon just drop out so the only impact is blinding the nylon filter bag which makes it harder to get the juice/wine separated. Paper filters blind faster than the nylon bag. ,,, (also like to build toys so I ought to use them)
> ...


if your going to blend then elderberry and blackberry,,, apple and pear,,, as for fruit pack all my country wines, always get busted down to mush and always with patience are crystal clear, f-pack just cut down the work, but just my 2 cents also reduce the flavor, albeit just some, but i strive for all the flavor there is, breaking down pulp has zero effect on clearness except the amount of work put in to clarification, so that being said if my wine was not worth the extra effort then i would just buy other peoples wines, wine is only the work and love put into it, Period.
Dawg
,


----------



## akron (May 5, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Do F-packs in kits have sulphite or sorbate in them? (are they fermentable?)


----------



## cmason1957 (May 5, 2020)

akron said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Do F-packs in kits have sulphite or sorbate in them? (are they fermentable?)



Some people have added them all or partially into the mix early on in the fermentation process, so best guess is no they don't. I would not suggest adding much more than half prior to fermentation, for many of the kits, the primary taste comes from that fpack.


----------



## joeswine (May 5, 2020)

Nice conversation


----------



## hounddawg (May 5, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Nice conversation


mr. joe how many of them glasses has your refined palliat had this lovely evening, you seem very calm , collected, and laidback, heck i even without a refined pailatet i would love to kick back with you and shoot the breeze,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 5, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> You said it good..............................


Robert i hate to mention this and i'm sure they are wrong, but i heard you did not know what good sweet country wines but i took up for you, so please just to satisfy any doublts at all... please send me 4 cases of everything, your trustworthy friend,, snicker,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (May 6, 2020)

my neighbor took a kit without reading directions and fermented it all at once


----------



## joeswine (May 6, 2020)

Rice Guy,,,,,,,,???????? explain.


----------



## robert81650 (May 6, 2020)

You are right ...... don’t know much but I satisfy myself... lol


----------



## joeswine (May 6, 2020)

Hounddawg, text me your address I'll send you a pear, or peach or blackcurrant.you pick.my treat.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 6, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Rice Guy,,,,,,,,???????? explain.



I am not @Rice_Guy , but I think he was trying to address @akron 's query about whether commercial f-packs were fermentable, by citing an example where an acquaintance unwittingly did exactly that, viz., fermented an f-pack.


----------



## hounddawg (May 6, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I am not @Rice_Guy , but I think he was trying to address @akron 's query about whether commercial f-packs were fermentable, but citing an example where an acquaintance unwittingly did exactly that, viz., fermented an f-pack.


heck one of these days i need to try a kit so i would know something about what yawl are talking about, even a little bit of what yawl are talking about, are kits grape only, or at least a desert wine of some ,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (May 7, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Rice Guy,,,,,,,,???????? explain.


@sour_grapes was correct, I gave the neighbor a kit I won at the vinters Christmas party, it had the basic large bag for the primary and a smaller bag for finished flavoring. He just opened the box and started dumping into a primary.


akron said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Do F-packs in kits have sulphite or sorbate in them? (are they fermentable?)


There is no need to put sorbate in an F-pack. They are a concentrated juice/ syrup where the water activity is high enough that mold, yeast and bacteria can not grow. Meta has a different roles in protecting flavor in processing and storage therefore I would expect it to be added.

Yes Joe, seems the thread has wandered


----------



## Rice_Guy (May 7, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> heck one of these days i need to try a kit so i would know something about what yawl are talking about, even a little bit of what yawl are talking about, are kits grape only, or at least a desert wine of some ,,,
> Dawg


I haven’t fermented a kit either.
They basically remove water from one or more juices which the purchaser adds back at fermentation time. They typically have two small packets with bentonite for clarification and sorbate to prevent refermentation.
The ones I have been impressed with (when judging) have knock your Sox off aroma as chocolate raspberry. Soooo if you get one consider chocolate.


----------



## joeswine (May 7, 2020)

Ha you like  candy, Good flavor interesting combo's made a few.thete great for competition .


----------



## sour_grapes (May 7, 2020)

Rice_Guy said:


> There is no need to put sorbate in an F-pack. They are a concentrated juice/ syrup where the water activity is high enough that mold, yeast and bacteria can not grow.



You mean that the water activity aw is _low enough, _right?


----------



## hounddawg (May 29, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Nice conversation


Joe when i started back was about 2012, joined here in 2014, at first it was 
incredibly hard to wait for aging, but i am a natural born patience person,first batch aged 2 years, my but Joe after seeing well your color, well it is killing me to wait to after bottle shock, i make a fair amount of blackberry, but dang joe you've really raised a personal bar for me, not to match anyone, nor to compete with anyone, and i have very good color and polished very fine, but dang sir, but well i held your blackberry to a 100 watt light bulb, unbelievable color, that light did not shine thru and your bottles was flint/clear. and another thing i have debated with myself on cranberry, no more when i get a empty carboy or two cranberry has been decided on, 
Dawg


----------



## joeswine (May 29, 2020)

You need to look at Walker's fruit juices , excellent base product. Excellent.
Crandberry tart with a little sweetness at the back end.
Real crandberry wine.


----------



## hounddawg (May 29, 2020)

joeswine said:


> You need to look at Walker's fruit juices , excellent base product. Excellent.
> Crandberry tart with a little sweetness at the back end.
> Real crandberry wine.


walkers do they have a online site"?
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (May 29, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> walkers do they have a online site"?
> Dawg



Yup: Walker's Wine Juice, LLC | Fruit Farm in the Lake Erie Grape Belt | Since 1955


----------



## joeswine (May 29, 2020)

HD..have you tasted the wine yet?


----------



## hounddawg (May 29, 2020)

joeswine said:


> HD..have you tasted the wine yet?


no, i like to wait 10 to 14 days so i know bottle shock is not a factor,but i am so ready,,,
Dawg


----------



## joeswine (May 29, 2020)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Darrell Hawley (May 30, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Sounds like a plan


54 lbs of cranberries, I think I need a bigger pail.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (May 30, 2020)

joeswine said:


> You need to look at Walker's fruit juices , excellent base product. Excellent.
> Crandberry tart with a little sweetness at the back end.
> Real crandberry wine.


Joe, after an earlier recommendation of yours I called Walker's. They only make juices. Wouldn't a vendor that makes puree' or "fruit base" be more concentrated in flavor? Your thoughts please.


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

No, because of what your going to do to modify the base, the base is excellent your going to add small package of Ocean spray whole crandberries, sauteed down with 2 cups of the base wine,that's the difference , you may want to backsweeten a little I didn't.tart up from slight sweetness in the background.
I'll post it.


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

We're did 54 lbs come from?


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

joeswine said:


> No, because of what your going to do to modify the base, the base is excellent your going to add small package of Ocean spray whole crandberries, sauteed down with 2 cups of the base wine,that's the difference , you may want to backsweeten a little I didn't.tart up from slight sweetness in the background.
> I'll post it.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (May 30, 2020)

joeswine said:


> No, because of what your going to do to modify the base, the base is excellent your going to add small package of Ocean spray whole crandberries, sauteed down with 2 cups of the base wine,that's the difference , you may want to backsweeten a little I didn't.tart up from slight sweetness in the background.
> I'll post it.


Thanks. You will post it on this thread? I didn't understand the "sauteed down" on your post??


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

Take a look at making an fpac it's another one of my threads yes I'll post


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

Having trouble getting on line ,later


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

Walkers fruit juices.....


----------



## joeswine (May 30, 2020)

WALKERS PHASE#2.................... same process as the pear just a different fruit juice. Walkers is always spot on.


----------



## GaDawg (May 30, 2020)

akron said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Do F-packs in kits have sulphite or sorbate in them? (are they fermentable?)


I always add 1/2 the f-pack to the primary along with 4lbs of sugar and it’s still sweet, but the wife likes them.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (May 31, 2020)

joeswine said:


> We're did 54 lbs come from?


Joe, when I looked at their site and found the cranberries, it shows,
*Additional information*

WEIGHT54 lbsDIMENSIONS11.5 × 10 × 16.5 in


----------



## joeswine (May 31, 2020)

That's probably the plastic container weight I. Volume , they don't ship fruit that I know of.


----------



## hounddawg (May 31, 2020)

joeswine said:


> That's probably the plastic container weight I. Volume , they don't ship fruit that I know of.


Mr. Joe have you ever tried the concentrates from www.homewinery.com the say each makes 5 gallons , but that is watery so for 2# 6 gal carboys i use 3 concentrates, since i'm losing so much ground on my last foot, i have mostly quit picking and started buying,
Richard


----------



## joeswine (May 31, 2020)

Know, I started with Walker's and stayed with them their the best why go elsewhere.
The fruit wines finish just fine at least I think so.


----------



## Khristyjeff (May 31, 2020)

joeswine said:


> You need to look at Walker's fruit juices , excellent base product. Excellent.
> Crandberry tart with a little sweetness at the back end.
> Real crandberry wine.


Thanks for the info, Joe. I checked out their website and it's filled with a lot of useful (to me) tips as well. I'll definitely try out their product once I'm through my current supplies.


----------



## hounddawg (May 31, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Know, I started with Walker and stayed with them their the best why go elsewhere.
> The fruit wines finish just fine at least I think so.


i got about a week to go, and i'll be sipping on your vino, can't wait,lol , my faucet on my 3 basin sink blew out, was murder to replumb, getting old,i knew she was giving up the ghost, had new faucets plus vertical adapter to set on my stainless backsplash been sitting for about 4 months ready for it,,,, peeled, cleaned and got ready 8 cases of bottles, going to clean them all so got about another 4 cases with my labels on them. i'll give Walkers a try after i've gone through what's in my freezer, about 8 more carboys worth,,,,,, fixing to remove my 2# 14 gallon fermenter barrels and bring in 2 more 40 gal barrels so i'll have 3 of the larger fermenters 
have a great day Mr. Joe
Dawg


----------



## robert81650 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sounds like a good plan.....................


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 20, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Well @hounddawg , it’s certain that you’ve been able to learn and adopt at least a few new ways, after all, I’m sure the old timers who taught you back in the day weren’t using 18V Cordless Dewalt Drills to stir their must, they were probably using young hounddawgs, I’d suspect................ LOL!!
> Having made fpacks, I too prefer the fruit flavor from the fermented fresh fruit over the cooked fruit, but that’s just me.....


i never caught this before you saying that f-pack's are boiled or cooked, and yes i am set in my ways, but the more i learn the more my set ways change Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 20, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> You are right ...... don’t know much but I satisfy myself... lol


hey i know even less, i look at learning like this,,,,, an old man an a old woman decided, they had learned it all so they talked and agreed that since they knew it all they would go to bed and wait for death, while in bed the old man heard someone beating on the front door so he opened it the door an there was a bad blizzard going on, at the door was a young girl, she said sir sorry to bother you but our fire has went out can i get some coals from your fire the old man said yes but told here he did not have a coal bucket, the young girl said that's ok, , , she walked to the fire and filled her hand with ash, then put several coal on the ash, then she placed more ash over the coals, clamped her other hand over it told the old man thank you and out the door she shot, the old man closed the door then hollered old woman get up we ain't learned it all yet, so if your living your still learning,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 20, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Joe, after an earlier recommendation of yours I called Walker's. They only make juices. Wouldn't a vendor that makes puree' or "fruit base" be more concentratedf only in flavor? Your thoughts please.


you get a chance try homewinery.com now homewinery.com says one concentrate to 5 gallon, and that is not true , they reduce the water from concentrates, and are cheaper than Walkers , but either order 3 concentrates to 12 gal water you'll then have near 13&1/2 gallons, or if doing a 6 you can call order a 1/2 gal concentrate plus to extra pints add to 6 gal water you'll have 6&1/2 gallon, the six in the carboy and the extra 2 pints for topping off,
i've not tried walkers yet but joe and sour_grapes swear by them, so after i harvest my elderberries and see what is left empty i am going to try them, because sour_grapes and joe know more about wines then i ever will know, homewinery.com sells 53 concentrates ,, some are them tradishial wines but about half are fruits and berries, darlarms uses them, ask his opinion about homewinery.com ,,
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (Jun 20, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i never caught this before you saying that f-pack's are boiled or cooked, and yes i am set in my ways, but the more i learn the more my set ways change Dawg


Yes, some folks make them by cooking the fruit down to get some of the water out. I suspect that the ones that come with kits are made from concentrate and / or artificial flavors


----------



## joeswine (Jun 20, 2020)

What happens when you sauteed the fruit is you release the sugars and natural flavor components in the fruit making easier and faster to ferment and complete.
Has nothing to do with water just flavor.


----------



## robert81650 (Jun 20, 2020)

I ordered a bottle of Catabwa conc. and mixed it in a 3 gallon container and it is working now..............


----------



## Johnd (Jun 20, 2020)

joeswine said:


> What happens when you sauteed the fruit is you release the sugars and natural flavor components in the fruit making easier and faster to ferment and complete.
> Has nothing to do with water just flavor.


Then why don’t we cook grapes to make wine? It’d be easier to ferment with more flavor........


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 20, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Yes, some folks make them by cooking the fruit down to get some of the water out. I suspect that the ones that come with kits are made from concentrate and / or artificial flavors


the reduction part sounds good, artificial flavors is a big reason i don't drink commercial wines,
thank you
Dawg


----------



## KCCam (Jul 7, 2020)

Maybe I've misunderstood, but I thought f-packs ("finishing packs" or "flavour packs") were to add flavour, and sweetness *after* fermentation is complete. I guess my only experience with them is from a couple of kits I made. Does it really change the flavour of the finished wine if you put an f-pack into the primary and ferment it? Does fermenting 100% pure blueberry juice actually taste like blueberries? I know fermented grapes don't taste like grapes! I thought an f-pack was to put back some of the original fruit flavour that gets lost in fermentation.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 7, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood, but I thought f-packs ("finishing packs" or "flavour packs") were to add flavour, and sweetness *after* fermentation is complete. I guess my only experience with them is from a couple of kits I made. Does it really change the flavour of the finished wine if you put an f-pack into the primary and ferment it? Does fermenting 100% pure blueberry juice actually taste like blueberries? I know fermented grapes don't taste like grapes! I thought an f-pack was to put back some of the original fruit flavour that gets lost in fermentation.


hehe, i ain't got a clue,,, i've seen others talk about them, i've done some reading, but heck if i know, best i can figure, they use them to tweak their wines, or add flavor, and i guess less messy, i just add more fruit and deal with the mess come time for secondary, 
Dawg


----------

